# Boy time while being held



## Highlander (May 30, 2012)

I picked up Highlander last night, like I usually do before I go to bed, and he spread out and slept for a couple minutes, then yawned, slept for another 30 seconds, then yawned again. Then he got up slightly and put his head down between his front legs. Now, sometimes he does this and then twists his body so that he's laying on his side curled up a little and then falls asleep that way. This time I heard wet noises, lifted my hand up slightly and saw he was pleasuring himself. I have no problem with him doing this, but I'd prefer not to have it done in my hands, so I put him back into his cage, he looked at me completely calm until I put his house back in position over him (I figure either he's going to continue in which case he wouldn't want to move much or he'll stop in which case he'd leave his house anyways).

Okay, no problem. He humps whenever he's on my girlfriend's computer desk, and I've seen him hump a few times in his cage. Well I pick him up again this morning, he licks my hand a little bit, anoints himself, and starts walking around. I feel something really warm on my hand, so I move my hand up again, and he's doing it again. Except this time without any humping motions, without putting his head down, and he actually finished.

Is there any reason he's doing this? I've held him before many times and he's never done this (he even stopped pooping on me after the first couple weeks). I made sure to wash my hands before going to hold him this morning, in case he smelled something on him that he really liked last night, but it still happened. I don't think he actually finishes while in his cage, at least I've never found anything I had to clean up besides just poop. We got him early May, and it was actually a day or 2 before he was supposed to be "done" weaning, is it just that time of his life where he's a horny teenager?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Male hedgies can still have boy time at any age. If hes doing it while being held it means hes just that comfortable with you :lol: Just keep an eye out for the sounds and put him back before he starts.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

My hedgehog used to do that all the time while I was holding him. He would be on his back in his ball and "it" would sort of be right near his nose anyway, I guess he figured "Since it's here" lol I don't know why your hedgehog is suddenly doing it while you hold him but maybe you're just waking him up at exactly the wrong time. :?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Texie did that in my hands a number of times. I never quite knew what to do... He was fast and subtle, so I never caught on early enough to get him to change course. By the time I'd notice he'd be just moments away from his "happy time" and then I felt all conflicted between trying to interrupt vs just letting him have his special moment. Or it would just be too late anyhow.

I suppose if he were bigger... like a dog, I'd notice much earlier and have very different views -- No conflict whatsoever then. It would be a definite "get down!" with forcible removal if he didn't stop on his own.

But he was a little fella. Came to me as a rescue... afraid of his own shadow. So I viewed it as a good thing when he started doing a normal hedgie act that made him happy. Didn't much care for the clean-up though. Nor that feeling like my hand/shirt sleeve had been pulled into participating in something of that nature. Poor unsuspecting hand and sleeve. Always had that creepy feeling like "this just can't be right..." afterward.

So, yeah, like Squiggy suggests - he's going to do what he's going to do. Try and get an idea of the signs before you have a mess to clean up so you have time to set him on some fleece or whatnot. 

Another thing... if he gets it all in his belly fur - try to clean him up while it's still wet. Once it dries it does NOT come out easily. It makes regular glue look like water.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah.... Fitz did this to me last night. He was laying wrapped in a blanket, but he was partially uncovered and when I looked down when I heard a smacking sound he was taking care of business. I felt kinda dirty afterwards. I called my beau and complained and he said "Welcome to the joy of teenage boys. Hide the Cosmos." Then I pouted. 

It's kinda funny though because I had read lots about it and was waiting to find semen on him or his fleece and had yet to find any. I know why now... At least he is clean about it?? I dunno I'm trying find a silver lining with this. I've never had male pets and definitely not ones known to self stimulate.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine does this all the time :lol: he never finishes though (well not when I have him on my lap) so I don't really care.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

After reading this post, I feel very fortunate to have a girl


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

don't feel bad my boy Sonic hump all the time, though he has not done it in my hand thank goodness. I figured that he could smell my female whose cage is above his and he knows shes up there. I thought my female Lena Bean was in heat that's why he was doing it but I am not sure. Is there anything I am able to put in his cage so that he would stop humping the air. its disturbing in a way.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's not much you can do to prevent boy time. It might help if you could move her cage into a separate room so he's not smelling her all the time, but that won't stop him from doing boy time completely. It's likely just smelling a female in the room that might be getting him excited, if that's affecting it at all (he could just be doing it normally, without really caring at all that she's there). She's probably not in heat - females are induced ovulators so they only go into heat when they have close contact with a male. As far as I've read from breeders on here, having a female in a cage above or below a male's isn't close enough to cause them to go into heat.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

ok thank you Kelsey. I have a few questions Ill pm you with them


----------

